# Itouch désactivé :s



## Kakarotto (18 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Gros problème : J'avais mis un mot de passe sur mon itouch 8 Go ancienne génération donc je le problème c'est que je ne l'ai pas utilisé pendant 2 semaines (trop de boulot) puis, j'ai oublié le mot de passe.... J'ai éssayé tous les mots de passe que je met d'habitude aucune. Et maintenant mon ipod est désactiver... Et quand je le branche sur l'ordinateur il ne peut pas le lire car il y avait un mot de passe.

            Merci de m'aider


----------



## 217ae1 (18 Octobre 2009)

la meilleure possibilité que je connais, c'est de passer chez un revendeur agréer apple avec une preuve d'achat.


----------



## Kakarotto (18 Octobre 2009)

Ok, donc j'irai au magasin avec la boite + facture, mais sur mon itouch j'ai des trucs que je ne voudrais pas qu'on voit, y'a t'il une solution de supprimer ou quoi?


----------



## les_innommables66 (18 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Et tu ne peux pas pas le réinitialiser à partir de itunes ? Je pense que c'est possible ; ma fille a eu le meme probleme pendant les vacances avec un ipod nano ; à partir de l'ordinateur qui servait à synchroniser l'ipod, elle a pu le réinitialiser, puis tout synchroniser à nouveau.

Cordialement,

Nicolas


----------



## Kakarotto (18 Octobre 2009)

ben il y a un message d'erreur qui met :


 "Itunes n'a pas pu se connecter à l'ipod : "Ipod (Alex)" car il est verrouiller par un mot de passe. Vous devez saisir le mot de passe sur l'ipod avant de pouvoir l'utiliser avec itunes"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h36 ----------

C'est bon pas besoin de l'emmener mon frère a réussit à le débloqué


----------



## Sly54 (18 Octobre 2009)

Kakarotto a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h36 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]C'est bon pas besoin de l'emmener mon frère a réussit à le débloqué




il a retrouvé *ton* mot de passe ?
ou bien y-a-t-il une astuce que tu peux partager ici ?


----------



## Kakarotto (19 Octobre 2009)

Je vais lui demander je crois que c'est une astuce, dès qu'il me le dit je la poste ne t'inquiète pas


----------

